# Shearing Pregnant Ewes



## BlackSheepGirl (Mar 9, 2010)

How close to lambing time is too close to be shearing ewes? I'm taking a shearing class on March 30, and my ewes are due to start lambing around April 16 or 17. I would like to shear them myself, but I'm worried it might be too hard on them if they are that close to giving birth? Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have one due on the 20th. We are shearing tomorrow. I don't like it. I think it's WAY too close to lambing but it's when the shearers could come. I think it probably depends on the ewe and the shearer. If you can be very gentle and not flop her around a bunch and and get it done quickly, you will be okay. If you have to have her sitting on her bum for and hour - don't do it. Crutch them and let it go until after lambing.


----------



## BlackSheepGirl (Mar 9, 2010)

The other problem is that I have Icelandics, so if you don't shear them before a certain time they will naturally start to shed their wool and the fleece can be ruined... It's a bit of a dilemma.:shrug:


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I think Callieslamb is right, if you can do it quickly and gently 2 weeks ahead is not so bad but if its going to stress the ewe you're risking more than a wool clip.


----------



## Maria (Apr 24, 2003)

We shear our Shetlands standing up, so shearing doesn't really bother them no matter how close to lambing they are. We kind of split the fleece down their back bone and take it off one side at a time. Then we get as much of their bellies as we can with the shears, and then switch to scissors for the impossible areas.

It worked fine last year and we'll do it again this year. We tried normal shearing methods with ours the two years before that... and most of them never quit fighting. It was appalling. Standing is so much easier on everyone, even if it takes longer. I don't need the fleece all in one piece.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

BlackSheepGirl said:


> The other problem is that I have Icelandics, so if you don't shear them before a certain time they will naturally start to shed their wool and the fleece can be ruined... It's a bit of a dilemma.:shrug:


I have Icelandics too and I was facing your same dilemma. I last had my sheep done Oct 11th and (maybe it's because we had such a mild winter but) my sheep just don't look ready to be done again yet. So I called the manager of my fiber mill because they've been raising Icelandics for years. They specialize in processing Icelandic and Alpaca.

He always shears mid to late Oct and mid to late May. He just crotches the ones that need it before lambing. 

So that's what we're doing. My first possible lambing date is April 14th.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I've heard too many stories of people losing lambs and ewes from being sheared late in their pregnancy. So I personally wont shear til after lambing. That's just me.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

We got ours done today. One ewe was very uncomfortable while it was done. But they are all fine so far.


----------



## BlackSheepGirl (Mar 9, 2010)

RedTartan, I will have to keep that in mind for this fall... that sounds like it would be much easier to manage.
I sort of sheared one of my ewes the other day. There has been a bit of a warm spell here (until it sprinkled snowed yesterday afternoon, finicky mother nature...). When I say sort of I mean I sat her on her butt long enough to do her hooves and clip her belly, then I just let her lay down for the rest of it. It took forever, but the sheep was relaxed and cooperative and I got the fleece off in fairly decent shape. I think she may have even been asleep for part of it.... Anyways, I left a little wool on her just to keep her warm if it got chilly again. And it's a good thing I did. When I saw the snow this morning I was like :shocked: Oh no! But she was fine. She was even kicking up her heels and tossing her head on the way to the feeding area this morning. It was so cute it made me laugh.


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

Not ideal, but my shearer came in the middle of my winter lambing season, but he is a very good handler and they ewes came through without trouble. One lambed about an hour after shearing and I had a few lamb the next day, and they were huge, with triplets. With the right shearer, you could shear anytime. If i were shearing myself, since I am not very skilled, I would crutch first, then wait until after lambing to avoid undue stress.


----------

